
An In-Depth Analysis of a Piece of Shit - 2dvisio
http://journals.plos.org/plosntds/article?id=10.1371/journal.pntd.0001969
======
vingt-2
How is that... Figure 1... How ?

------
hkiely
This may be the best posting all year.

------
fabrigm
:)

